# Just want to share a positive story



## lucy31 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello all

I just wanted to share my story and give a little hope.

I had a beautiful daughter in 2007 with no problems conceiving. 
In 2011 we decided to try for another and I fell pregnant first time. Unfortunately a few weeks later I miscarried. 
We continued to try for nearly 2 years. In 2013 I fell pregnant twice and miscarried both times. 

We continued to try a
With no luck.  In May 2014 my mum died suddenly and I decided I could not take the heartache anymore and certainly wasn't strong enough for if.  
In February 2016 I was going down some steps and noticed that my breasts felt unusually heavy I did a test and it was positive.  I was so upset as I had finally excepted I wasn't going to have anymore and I assumed I would miscarry again.

I went for an early scan only to discover I was 9 weeks. 

In September 2015 I gave birth to a wonderful baby boy who is now one.

I just wanted to share this story to give a little hope

sometimes when you think your done you're actually not x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Lucy, I'm sorry for your loss of your mum. I'm just about to start my 3rd round of IVF and have had several miscarriages. Today two different friends told me they were pregnant (happy for them obvs) but I've had a particularly hard day and it's nice to hear of this wonderful story.


----------



## Wriggler (Sep 3, 2016)

Such a lovely story 

I'm so sorry for your loss though x


----------

